# Reg work experience after ACS assessment



## radhika (Dec 2, 2011)

ACS assessment is valid for 2 years. If I apply for visa after one year from the date of ACS positive assessment, will DIAC consider my work experience after ACS assessment for the point calculation?

Suppose, I get positive ACS assessment when I have 7 years experience. I apply for visa once I get 8 years experience, so that I can get extra points. Will DIAC treat me as 7 years exp or 8 years exp?

Appreciate your help.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

radhika said:


> ACS assessment is valid for 2 years. If I apply for visa after one year from the date of ACS positive assessment, will DIAC consider my work experience after ACS assessment for the point calculation?
> 
> Suppose, I get positive ACS assessment when I have 7 years experience. I apply for visa once I get 8 years experience, so that I can get extra points. Will DIAC treat me as 7 years exp or 8 years exp?
> 
> Appreciate your help.


Yes, it will be applicable if you continue to work in the same occupation related to ANZSCO code. 

DIAC has the final discretion to calculate the points, ACS letter will be an indication only to ascertain that your skilled migration can be allowed under XXXXXX ANZSCO code.

But keep in mind after july 2012, EOI is coming into place. So if you have got the assessment done and if you have decided to move to OZ, apply for PR ASAP.

Good Luck.


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

radhika said:


> ACS assessment is valid for 2 years. If I apply for visa after one year from the date of ACS positive assessment, will DIAC consider my work experience after ACS assessment for the point calculation?
> 
> Suppose, I get positive ACS assessment when I have 7 years experience. I apply for visa once I get 8 years experience, so that I can get extra points. Will DIAC treat me as 7 years exp or 8 years exp?
> 
> Appreciate your help.


Hello Radhika,

You have asked a good question. Even I have a similar doubt.

I have applied for my ACS Assessment when I had 4.5 years of experience. When I got my ACS result it was valid for 1 year. 

After 1 year it got expired. I again applied for re-validation of ACS and they sent me a new ACS Assessment letter with the same 4.5 years of experience which is valid for 2 years.

I lodged my visa application for 175 online in the month of Nov-2011. Till Nov-2011, I have total 6+ years of experience. I claimed for 5 years Experience points although my ACS Assessment is for 4 years.

In my opinion it should not be a problem as my agent did not say anything about it.

Members please clarify our doubt.

Many thanks in advance.

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

vickey1 said:


> Hello Radhika,
> 
> You have asked a good question. Even I have a similar doubt.
> 
> ...


Yes Vickey, its clarified already in my above post. 

As long as you work on the ANZSCO code related nomination till at the time of application, the experience would be calculated accordingly by DIAC.

Cheers!


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Yes Vickey, its clarified already in my above post.
> 
> As long as you work on the ANZSCO code related nomination till at the time of application, the experience would be calculated accordingly by DIAC.
> 
> Cheers!


Dear Maddy,

Your reply and my post were made at the same time 

That's a relief to me. Thank you very much as usual 

Best Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

vickey1 said:


> Dear Maddy,
> 
> Your reply and my post were made at the same time
> 
> ...


No Worries... Wishing you good luck on quicker CO Allocation and Speedy Grant of PR :clap2:

All the best...! 

Cheers....


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> "
> No Worries... Wishing you good luck on quicker CO Allocation and Speedy Grant of PR  :clap2:
> 
> All the best...!
> ...


Thank you Maddy.


----------

